# Simple Living Ideas



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

I want to start this thread so we can ALL share ideas on simple living, from organic gardening to non-chemical ALL natural pest control and EVERYTHING in between.

PLEASE SHARE YOUR WISDOM with ALL of us.

Thanks...

Marko.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Declutter. If you havent used/worn it in a year; donate it/recycle it or toss it.


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

I will start off with some common sense on preparedness. We had severe thunder storms last night with tornados hitting just miles from where I live.

You ALWAYS hear, have a flashlight with extra batteries, GREAT info., BUT don't forget to have extra BULBS as well, because bulbs DO go out and not all flashlights have extra bulbs stored in the cap.


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

Dear Sigmund said:


> Declutter. If you havent used/worn it in a year; donate it/recycle it or toss it.



GREAT idea, and one that some, "don't see the Forrest because of the trees".
With Spring in the air, NOW is the perfect time...

THANKS FOR SHARING to star us off!!!!


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

Essentials. Keep everything you need and everything else you can discard or donate. Keep things that are important to you, not because you're trying to impress people. 

and here's a comic for your enjoyment
http://i.imgur.com/FK8AL.jpg


----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

I live a fairly simple life. De-cluttering can take a lot of work, so my modus operandi is to accumulate slowly, and only things that I actually need. I've never been one for impulse purchases, unless it's a really cool book or CD or movie (something I'd want anyway). Everything else is basically on an "I'll buy it if/when the time comes that I need it" schedule. I also like to keep things as long as possible and get every last ounce of use out of them, and when I'm done with it I'll consider donating it unless it's FUBAR, then it gets recycled. I recommend paying extra for quality items, then you save money by not replacing them all the time. Lastly, I keep my cars for longer than most people. Your average yuppy likes to get a new one every 3-5 years, I'll keep mine as long as it looks good and works (regular car washes, a waxing every summer, and good driving habits help a lot). I know how to do a lot of work on cars too, so that helps. Plus it's fun, and gives you a feeling of satisfaction when you do your own work. Saves money too. If I buy a Tesla or something expensive then I'll have the pros do it, but as far as your typical GM, Chrysler, Toyota, etc. go, I'll do my own work if it's not beyond my scope of expertise.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

If anyone is interested in minimalism and simplicity. This is one of my favorite websites

bemorewithless.com


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Think globally, act locally.

Don't buy every chemical cleaner the tv tells you to buy. You can clean most anything with simple, non-toxic compounds like baking soda, vinegar, and soap. 

For that matter...

Go outside rather than watch tv.

Plant native flowers instead of grass.

Don't use air conditioning if you don't need to.

Don't drive unless you have no other choice.

Eat locally grown vegetables.

Drink water instead of pop.


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

*SHOPPING*

Our local small town grocery store has a Clearance Section for meats

I bought a huge pork roast that was over $10 for just over $4.
I have also bought steak and ground round and ground chuck at low prices also and spare ribs and briskets too.
It is worth checking into in you local area to save money....


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

*Dent and Bent Cans, Torn or Missing lables*

Sometimes you can find small stores that sell dented and bent can goods at a REALLY good discount, and cans with torn or missing labels.

Just make sure you put the date you bought them on the top of the can that way you can "rotate" your stock.

As long as they are kept out of the heat and don't freeze and thaw, they will stay good for up to 4-7 YEARS...

I knew a guy in his 80s that just had a box fan in an old metal building, he had cans that were over 6 years old that were still good. He also ran a heater during the winter so they would not freeze.

The whole thing about old cans is this, as long as they have not "bubbled", that is the top or bottom OR BOTH of the can has popped out because bacteria has grown inside of them.. you are in good shape.

I worked in restaurants for 5 years, my last two as a Food Production Manager and night manager, so I know food, although in restaurants NOTHING is that old, LOL..

When I was a teenager in the early 80s, I used to carry 3 days worth of Korean Surplus C Rations behind my bench seat in my truck.
I had a can of beans in tomato sauce that "bubble" on me and I had to throw it out. BUT the peanut butter and the jelly cans tasted GREAT


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

*SEASON CLEARANCE....*

As you know....you buy Winter Clothes in Summer and Summer Clothes in Winter....

AND it used to be better buying in January after the Christmas markdowns, BUT due to all the economy changes, sometimes that is not true anymore....

I try to search Amazon for clearance items... I got a $49 all leather holder for my ipad for $15 on clearance.

The good thing is: Most of the time if you by over $25 they give you FREE Shipping, so that saves you gas, like me, instead of going into the major city that is 40 minutes from away, I get it delivered to my door, not only saving me time, but gas money as well...

I hate to say this, here lately Amazon has been giving MUCH better deals than ebay... ESPECIALLY with the savings in shipping...

MORE TO COME LATER....

Thank you to EVERYONE that has been posting here. it is GREATLY Appreciated.....


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

Frisson Messenger said:


> Essentials. Keep everything you need and everything else you can discard or donate. Keep things that are important to you, not because you're trying to impress people.
> 
> and here's a comic for your enjoyment
> http://i.imgur.com/FK8AL.jpg



That was funny, thanks for sharing....I used to work and worship to the corporate god with the little "g", I always that if I had "this" or "that" I would happy and I got what I wanted, and was STILL NOT HAPPY and on top of that, in DEBT....

You don't OWN something till you pay it off, until it is PAYED FOR, the finance company still owns it, not you.. 

AND if you have TOO MUCH stuff, your STUFF owns YOU as you have to read all the manuals to learn how to use the STUFF and that takes even MORE time away from your already TIME STARVED life 

More later.... 

Thanks again.....


----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

GentlemanKnight said:


> That was funny, thanks for sharing....I used to work and worship to the corporate god with the little "g", I always that if I had "this" or "that" I would happy and I got what I wanted, and was STILL NOT HAPPY and on top of that, in DEBT....
> 
> You don't OWN something till you pay it off, until it is PAYED FOR, the finance company still owns it, not you..
> 
> ...


Good points. That's another thing I do: Pay cash for everything. Many people, particularly in America and in Europe, get in WAY over their heads when it comes to debt and financing. I sincerely hope people have learned their lessons after the financial crisis, but unfortunately many people have not, and have returned to bad habits. It's not always problematic, but history has proven that it definitely is problematic for certain people, almost to the point of being pathological. I got a bad start in my adult life by having too many credit cards when I was 18 and getting over extended, and I learned the hard way. LOL But, every mistake brings wisdom, provided you learn the lesson. Now I only pay for things with money I actually have, house and cars included. That definitely contributes in a big way towards keeping things simple and easily manageable. Plus, I don't like being subservient to others. When someone can hold something over your head, then you often have to jump when they say jump. I don't like that, or agree with it. Others may not mind, but personally I can't stand it.


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

*Indoor and/or Balcony Gardening:*

I have some information on making a simple "soil" with different layers, like shredded newspaper and other things, I have to look it up. This can be used for "indoor" gardening, you can put the pot in front of the window for sunlight, or on a small inner city balcony.

Will try to find it and post it by Wednesday....


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

So far I have:

Sold/Donated all of my books...I used to have a bit of a books fetish lol, dreamed of having a library in my house, but then I realised that I'm never going to read a book more than once (with a couple of exceptions) so why keep them? Because they look 'pretty'? Nah...they take up too much space.

Sold/Donated all my CDs, I buy digital music now so no need for those.

DVDs...tricky one, I re-watch movies all the time so kept these, dont have many of them.

And just done a general de-clutter. I find I keep going back to things and getting rid of more and more stuff.

Food: I try to eat organic and local food as much as possible.

Toiletries: Shampoos and soap I try to use stuff with the least or no chemicals in - what's good for the environment is good for me :wink:
Same with moisteriser - I use Jojoba oil
I don't wear makeup

Clothing: Organic cotton or hemp, fairtrade and locally produced if possible or second hand. 

That's all I got so far I think...


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

WELL, those are HUGE accomplishments. I must admit, I, like you, had a small library, when I finished my masters. I had a lot of reference material, some very large books. I had a book sale and a friend got a fantastic deal on a bunch of books his pastor needed, so everyone was happy.

Now I just try to keep a Very Small library on Simple Living skills books, like edible flowers, etc. How to grow things, how to preserve things, and of course, my Nessmuk book .

I applaud you on not wearing makeup. most woman don't realize how they are naturally beautiful anyway, and what matters most IS INNER BEAUTY...


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

> Don't buy every chemical cleaner the tv tells you to buy. You can clean most anything with simple, non-toxic compounds like baking soda, vinegar, and soap.
> 
> For that matter...
> 
> Go outside rather than watch tv.


My TV broke last week and I seem to have lost 3 lbs as a result. Also I just cleaned my bathtub with white vinegar and it got rid of a ton of grime. So I was reading your post and just nodding in agreement. : )


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Try to create a meal plan. Even if you don't follow it you'll have a guide. Eating is literally my number one priority followed by sleep.
That leads me to my second tip. Make sure you get enough sleep.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

GentlemanKnight said:


> WELL, those are HUGE accomplishments. I must admit, I, like you, had a small library, when I finished my masters. I had a lot of reference material, some very large books. I had a book sale and a friend got a fantastic deal on a bunch of books his pastor needed, so everyone was happy.
> 
> Now I just try to keep a Very Small library on Simple Living skills books, like edible flowers, etc. How to grow things, how to preserve things, and of course, my Nessmuk book .
> 
> I applaud you on not wearing makeup. most woman don't realize how they are naturally beautiful anyway, and what matters most IS INNER BEAUTY...


Thanks! I still have recipe books and some references books, but all my fiction has gone. 

Getting rid of stuff at first was difficut, but soon started to feel really good! We are moving house soon which is a good incentive to see what we can get rid of :kitteh:


----------



## GentlemanKnight (May 21, 2013)

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> My TV broke last week and I seem to have lost 3 lbs as a result. Also I just cleaned my bathtub with white vinegar and it got rid of a ton of grime. So I was reading your post and just nodding in agreement. : )


Thanks for sharing and congrats on the weight loss .


----------

